# Back in the lake District



## thereyougo!

Back in the Lakes again, having stopped off on the way up to look in on Focus on Imaging in Birmingham, and today (well yesterday) has been a blustery sometimes squally day, but with some sun too. I walked through several hail storms and my camera spent much of its time in and out of my pack.  It's been a day of contrasts as these shots will attest to:


Pentax 645D FA 45 - 85mm f/4.5 at 45mm and f/16 with cokin Soft Grad ND8 0.3 secs





storm-approaches by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I always find this tree an interesting subject


Pentax 645D FA 45 - 85 at 75mm f/22 0.4 secs





Storm-gathers-in-Langdale by singingsnapper, on Flickr


After yet another hail storm, the sun started to set with very dramatic result in the clouds above:


Pentax 645D FA 45 - 85 at f/22 and 2 secs again with Cokin ND 8 soft grad





Colourful-Langdale-sunset by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I turned around with my camera and saw a macabre sight.  There was a sheep with it's neck seemingly broken and it was draped around a tree by the side of the River Brathay.


----------



## fokker

These are pretty cool, are they processed much? I think possibly the ND8 grad is a bit strong, it seems to have made the sky and ground close to the same EV


----------



## baturn

#1. It's a landscape. Why portrait orientation?


----------



## thereyougo!

baturn said:


> #1. It's a landscape. Why portrait orientation?


I wanted to make the most of the dramatic sky.  Just because it's called landscape orientation doesn't mean you can't sometimes use portrait orientation.  Majority of my landscapes are in landscape but there will always be some in portrait.


----------



## thereyougo!

fokker said:


> These are pretty cool, are they processed much? I think possibly the ND8 grad is a bit strong, it seems to have made the sky and ground close to the same EV



I needed to use the ND8 on the last shot as the highlights would have blown otherwise.  They have been processed in Nik's Color efex and silver efex for the B&W.  Also levels and curves in CS5


----------



## Joel_W

Nice set. My favorite is #3. Great composition and exposure. In picture #2 there is just too much open space on the right that detracts from the impact of the tree as the central subject. Picture #1 would be a much stronger composition with a little less of the grass foreground.


----------



## thereyougo!

The weather has been fantastic today and not too bad over the weekend.  


I often walk around the Rydal valley and brave the stepping stones known as Rydal steps.  This is a shot about 15 minutes after sun down





stepping-stones-b&amp;b by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I like the style of the large houses at Under Loughrigg.  The lakeland stone really adds character and with the Fairfield horseshoe as  backdrop this is one f my favourites:





Under-Loughrigg-house by singingsnapper, on Flickr


A traditional white washed cottage is opposite it:





White-house-under-Loughrigg by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Finally, I was back at my regular location on the banks of Elterwater as the light disappeard over the Langdale Pikes:





Last-light-falls-on-Elterwater by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Decided to grab a CSC - Sony NEX C3 with two lenses as often when the weather is bad I walk without a camera which means I have to rely on my iphone for photos if conditions change.  The Sony is just about small enough with the 18 - 55 E mount to put in my inside pocket of my Gore Tex coat, so is a great alternative camera.  Today a friend and I made our way just a few miles to the east to climb Pen-y-Ghent from Horton in Ribblesdale and the clag was forecast to be down so I took this camera with me.


Nothing to see from the summit at all when we got there but it started to open out a bit as we descended:


Sony NEX C3 E mount 18 - 55:


1. 18mm f/16





descending-from-Pen-y-ghent by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. Further down 35mm f/14





Horton-Scar by singingsnapper, on Flickr


As we reached the bottom, quite a few sheep were quite curious and interested in posing:


3. 24mm f/11 1/60





photogenic-sheep by singingsnapper, on Flickr


This decided he wanted to show me his better side as he bleated and turned around:


4. 24mm f/11 1/80





This-is-my-better-side! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Back in the Lake District and so far (touch wood) the weather is holding out. Took a gentle 12 mile walk yesterday and took over 400 photos giving my 180mm macro a good tryout.


Canon 5D mk III EF 24 -70 L at 25mm and f/16 1/25 ISO 160





Brathay-terrace by singingsnapper, on Flickr


The bluebells are stil out:


Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L at 24mm and f/14 1/40 ISO 400





A-path-through-bluebell-wood by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Coming back towards the end of the day looking across the River Brathay towards the Langdale Pikes


Canon 5D mk III EF 180mm f/3.5 L macro at f/11 1/160 ISO 800





Langdale-evening by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Evening reflections, Rydal Water 


Canon 5D mk III EF 180mm f/3.5L macro at f/11 1/200 ISO 800





Rydal-Water-evening-reflections by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Heading home as it's our wedding anniversary tomorrow (Thursday) and I was happy I had my camera in my hand when this steam train pulled into Oxenholme station:


Canon 5D mk III Sigma EX DG 85mm f/1.4 at f/4 1/250 ISO 50





steam-train-at-oxenholme by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Back in the Lake District where the weather has been so poor that they have cancelled the Great North Swim on Lake Windermere - because of too much water! Could only happen in the UK!


The Olympic flame came through Ambleside a day or two ago.  Here is one of the torch bearers:


Canon 5D mk III EF 28 - 300L at 300mm and f/8 1/320 and ISO 1600 (very dark and damp afternoon -the bearers on the following day would have had a very unpleasant time of it)





Ambleside-torch-bearer by singingsnapper, on Flickr


This little steamboat is one of the on water convoy for the torch, as the torch would be taken on to a boat down to Bowness:


Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/8 1/80 ISO 200





The-Shamrock by singingsnapper, on Flickr


in black and white:





The-sharock-in-black-and-white by singingsnapper, on Flickr


A *very* wet day yesterday and looking down a pier at Waterhead:


Canon 5D mk III CZ 35 f/2 at f/8 1/125 ISO 125





wet-day-at-waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


A swan stood in the rain on the beach at Waterhead:


Canon 5D mk III CZ 35 f/2 at f/8 1/80 ISO 200





Waterhead-swan-in-the-rain by singingsnapper, on Flickr


A barn in Galava Field between Waterhead and Ambleside:


Canon 5D mk III CZ 35 f/2 at f/8 1/40 ISO 125





Ambleside-Barn-on-a-wet-day by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Hobbytog

Rydal Water is a super image. Great colour and sharpness.


----------



## Mot

I'd have to agree with Hobbytog, the colours are really warm and the reflections alomost look like an oil painting!

Good to see you shot the Torch! I was considering going to the Blackpool or Windemere stages but, as you probably noticed, the weather was absolutely horrendous!


----------



## Ernicus

+1 on the water reflections image.  Lots to look at overall, nice pictures, but the water reflections is the one I will remember in twenty minutes as I look at flowers n stuff.


----------



## Joel_W

For the most part a solid set of pictures. By far, Evening Reflections is my favorite. Just a wonderful composition with so much of the trees in shade, then the Island in bright sunlight and with it's vibrant colors that just grabs you, and draws you right into the scene.


----------



## thereyougo!

Thanks guys, if only I had that light on this trip, but its destined to evade me this time.

Today has been more or less a washout and tomorrow is looking like being very wet again.  Here are some shots from yesterday and one or two from the day before.


Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/16 and 1/100 ISO 200





moody-viwq-of-Great-Langdale-from-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr




Looking right to the end of the Langdale Valley from the very beginning


Canon 7D Tamron 200 - 500 at 500mm f/8 1/1000 ISO 400





Langdale-Head-from-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Brathay Farm


Canon 5D mk III CZ 35 f/2 at f/8 1/100 ISO 100





Brathay-farm-and-the-Langdale-Pikes by singingsnapper, on Flickr


The Maple tree in Elterwater village with The Britannia Inn behind it:


Same camera/lens f/8 1/80 ISO 160


Evening light over the Brathay towards Wetherlam


Same camera/lens @ f/11 1/50 and ISO 250





View-over-the-brathay by singingsnapper, on Flickr


looking down the Great Langdale Valley as the sun starts to dip behind the pikes


Same camera/lens at f/8 1/40 ISO 100





Evening-view-over-the-Brathay by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

There are lots of great places for good honest ale in the Lake District.  On a fine day there are fewer nice places.  The Britannia Inn always has good beer and good food, and the maple tree just gets so big it blocks the view of the pub.


Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/8 1/80 ISO 160





Maple-Tree-at-Britannia-Inn,-Elterwater-Village by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

This swan allowed me  to get within 3/4 feet of him/her: I know this cause manual focus lens and thats what I set the focus to while using 10 x digital on live view while focussing.


Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/8 1/250 ISO 400 converted to black and white in silver efex





waterhead-swan-bw by singingsnapper, on Flickr


in colour





waterhead-swan by singingsnapper, on Flickr


This is one from last year with my 5D mk II: Chapel Stile from the lane that runs behind the school and village - fond memories of good weather that was also good photographic weather


Canon 5D mk II EF 70 - 200 f/2.8 IS L (mark I) at 70mm f/20 1/200 ISO 400







I have become friends with the owners of Waterhead coffee shop and this is the owner's son who is home from Sheffield Uni.  The overcast conditions yesterday morning actually helped to diffuse the light as I have made few modifications to this shot 


Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f?2 at f/6.3 1/80 ISO 200





Tom-'hard'-at-work by singingsnapper, on Flickr


This is his dad.  I got my Pentax back from Tokyo yesterday morning (at 7.30 am!) and put it through its paces. My excellent 45 - 85 lens needs investigation as it is wobbling a little bit and showing signs of not being as sharp as before it got dropped while on the camera.  The repair bill was originally £1685 but came down to £800 as I insisted they didn't change anything for cosmetic reasons -they were charging £800+ for the front and top cover which is scratched from being on a shoulder harness.  this doesn't bother me at all as my cameras won't be sold and apart from my 7D all my cameras are well used and look so.  


Pentax 645D FA 120 macro f/4 at f/6.7 and 1/200 ISO 320





rich by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Another shop sat closer in ( I have an annoying tendency to flash my cameras up for candids - not easy with the size of the 645D with a 120mm macro lens on it!


Pentax 645D FA 120mm macro f/6.7 1/125 ISO 320





rich1 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Back in the Lakes again in very unsettled weather.  


Didn't get out much today but grabbed my little Sony NEX C3 when futon a short wander this evening.


Looking over the top end of Windermere not long before sunset:


Sony NEX C3 18 - 55 at 27mm f/8 1/40 ISO 800





Evening-sky-over-windermere-at-waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


looking back to the local pub from it's moorings at Waterhead 


Sony NEX C3 18 - 55 at f/6.3 and 27mm 1/30 ISO 800 converted in Silver efex





Wateredge-Inn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

On one of my regular routes yesterday and I often pass these cottages at Skelwith Fold:


Pentax 645D FA 45 - 85 at f/16 1/125 ISO 100





The-cottages-at-Skelwith-Fold by singingsnapper, on Flickr


and some limonata at Chesters


Pentax 645D FA 120 f/4 macro at f/8 1/160 ISO 400





limonata by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Another from the lakes, this one well after sun set.  A 5 shot multiple exposure: 


Pentax 645D FA 45 - 85 at f/16 and 45mm





_A-Loughrigg-evening by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

You live in a very photogenic area with lots of photo opportunities!


----------



## thereyougo!

Rotanimod said:


> You live in a very photogenic area with lots of photo opportunities!



I have a second home here in the lakes and my main house is close to the South Wales coast, so am very fortunate indeed.  Weather isn't always the best - tomorrow is forecast to be very wet indeed...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

thereyougo! said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a very photogenic area with lots of photo opportunities!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a second home here in the lakes and my main house is close to the South Wales coast, so am very fortunate indeed. Weather isn't always the best - tomorrow is forecast to be very wet indeed...
Click to expand...


I'd love to shoot these areas. Brilliant places and you have some nice photos here.


----------



## thereyougo!

And another around the same time of the Fairfield Horse shoe looking 90 degree eastward 


Pentax 645D FA 45 - 85 at f/11 and 45mm ISO 200 7 shots fused in photomatix





The-Fairfield-horseshoe-at-evening by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## SamSpade1941

Wow some incredible photos , I have always loved the English countryside though, it is very beautiful indeed. Thank you for sharing with us. I cant pick a single one if I tried. Very breath taking.


----------



## marcoborghesi

Really good B&W. I prefer on colors shoots. Even if I like some colors too. The sunset? It's good


----------



## Helter

I love all of these! I was just waiting to see Jimmy Page somewhere


----------



## thereyougo!

Recuperating from contracting cellulitis from a flying ant bite while taking the photographs of Swansea Bay, I've returned to the Lake District before I make another trip to Asia.  Took a gentle stroll down Great Langdale with my Pentax around my neck. 


Here are some from Chapel Stile


Pentax 645D FA 35 f/3.5 at f/8 1/60 ISO 100





chapel-stile by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Pentax 645D FA 45 - 85 at f/11 1/100 ISO 400





Here's-another-Chapel-Stile by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Pentax 645D FA 120 at f/13 1/125 ISO 320





Here's-Chapel-Stile-Church by singingsnapper, on Flickr


and a British Racing Green MG convertible in elterwater village on my way back:


Pentax 645D FA 35 at f/8 1/50 ISO 320





British-racing-green by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Weather is very mixed here in the Lake District, with a small tornado making its way across Lake Windermere yesterday (30 minutes after it had turned over a 2 ton muck spreader 70 miles south in Bolton).  It started off wet today but dried out quite nicely later in the day.  I make note of the weather forecast here, but resign to the fact that the weather can do anything around mountains valleys and lakes so take each day as it comes.


The view while having a coffee at Waterhead, Ambleside with the rain pouring down:


Pentax 645D FA 35 at f/11 1/160 ISO 200





wet-waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Swans and views along the River Brathay, Great langdale:


Pentax 645D FA 120 f/8 1/640 ISO 400





The-Brathay-swan by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Pentax 645D FA 35 at f/11 1/250 ISO 125





Lagdale-view by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Same camera/lens - a male swan squares up to a rival f/11 1/200 ISO 200





Get-off-my-patch! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 1/200 ISO 125





Langdale-View-A by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 1/160 ISO 125





Langdale-View-B by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Around the Keswick area of the Lake District:


A 5 shot panoramic from the Surprise Viewpoint above Derwent Water:


Pentax 645D FA 35 f/8 1/160





'Surprise View' over Derwent water by singingsnapper, on Flickr


One of the most famous views in the Lake District


Pentax 645D FA 35 f/16 1/160





Ashness-Bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Hope Park in Keswick


Pentax 645D FA 35 f/16 1/60





Hope-Garden,-Keswick by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Processed some more shots from this particular day - last Saturday.


The day started damp and cloudy with the Helvellyn range firmly under a blanket of low cloud.  The weather got better as the day wore on.


We stopped at the car park some way back down the Patterdale end of the Kirkstone Pass and I took a few photos there:


Pentax 645D FA 35 at f/11 1/80 ISO 200





Bleak-view-to-Brother's-Water-and-Patterdale by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I felt a little sorry for this cyclist as it is a fairly long climb - not as difficult as Hardknott and Wrynose Passes (both I in 3's) but hard enough


Same camera and lens f/9.5 1/100 ISO 200





cyclist-labours-his-way-up-Kirkstone-pass by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Same, converted in Silver Efex





BW-Cyclist-and-Kirkstone-Pass-above-Brother's-Water by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Another Ashness Bridge shot:


Pentax 645D FA 35 at f/16 1/60 ISO 200





Classic-Lakeland-View by singingsnapper, on Flickr


looking over the boats to Catbells on Derwent Water:


f/9.5 1/125 ISO 250





looking-over-Derwent-water by singingsnapper, on Flickr


From one of the boats on Derwent water looking across to Skiddaw and Blencathra


f/8 1/125 ISO 100





Skiddaw-and-Blencathra-from-boat by singingsnapper, on Flickr


And a 6:17 pano crop of the same shot





Skiddaw and Blencathra pano crop by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Back in the Lake District for just a few days 




Morning at Waterhead looking to the West


Nikon D800 Nikkor 14 - 24 at 15mm f/16 1/50 ISO 100





A-sunny-morning-at-Waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Nikon D800 Nikkor 14 - 24 at 14mm f/8 1/320 ISO 100





Waterhead-Boats by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Wateredge Hotel in Morning


same camera/lens:


f/16 21mm 1/60 ISO 50





wateredge-inn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Viewing the hotel from its pier:


17mm f/16 1/25 ISO 50





Morning-at-Wateredge-Inn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


View to North west from pier:


17mm f/16 1/30 ISO 50





Morning-light-at-Waterhead-Bay by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Bog Lane a minor road from Clappersgate to Skelwith Fold:


16mm f/8 1/60 ISO 100 converted in Silver efex pro2





Bog-Lane by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Time for tea (except for me it's time for a flat white and a bakewell slice):


Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 at f/9 1/60 ISO 100





Teatime by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Salmon Mousse - a small boat resting on the shores of Windermere:


Nikkor 50 1.8G at f/8 1/20 ISO 100





Salmon-mousse by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Windermere sunset


Nikkor 14 - 24 at 24mm f/16 1/6 ISO 100





Windermere-sunset by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Sunset at the boathouse looking towards the Langdale Pikes


Nikkor 14 - 24 at 14mm f/16 1.6 secs ISO 50





A-windermere-evening by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Back in the English Lake District and today has been glorious.  First I caught up with a friend that runs a coffee shop.  He's not a fan of birds, but still attracts a few jackdaws and many ducks (well he does sell duck food!) and often they end up in the shop.  There is a cheeky young Jackdaw that will get very close - he seems to have no fear whatsoever:


Nikon D800 Nikkor 300f/4 + TC17III at f/8 1/160 ISO 400 - the green 'halo' is a green traffic light:





A-Jackdaw-at-Waterhead-coffee-shop by singingsnapper, on Flickr


24 - 70 at 70 f/8 1/200 ISO 400





Jackdaw-at-Waterhead-coffee-shop-3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


50mm f/8 1/800 ISO 400





Jackdaw-at-Waterhead-coffee-shop-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I went for my usual first day in the lakes walk, and the one bad thing to happen was that I lost my Benro magnesium/carbon fibre tripod legs - the only trouble with them being light was that I didn't notice them disappear from where they were strapped on to my rucksack.  The weather was good and getting away later than I wanted actually paid dividends as the light was good.


Looking down to Rydal Hall and Rydal Valley


24 - 70 at 45mm 1/320 f/8 ISO 200





Fairield-first-snow by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Some trees on the path to Loughrigg Tarn:


24mm f/11 1/50 ISO 200





Loughrigg-trees by singingsnapper, on Flickr


The evening light was great and it was while taking these shots that I decided to get my tripod from my pack and found it missing.  I had intended to catch the afterglow after the sun had gone.  instead I took quite a few shots handheld and with the aid of my torch searched for my tripod legs retracing my steps, but no joy.


f/8 32mm 1/60 ISO 200





Great-Langdale-evening by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/8 24mm 1/80 ISO 200





Great-Langdale-evening-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr




Nikkor 14 - 24 at 16mm f/8 1/100 ISO 200





Great-Langdale-evening-3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr
Nikkor 14 -  24 24mm f/8 1/25 ISO 200 cropped to 6:17 format





Great-Langdale-evening-4 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

A slightly better day in the Lake District yesterday and made my way to my regular spot, Chesters for some lunch and walked along the Great Langdale as the day came to an end. All handheld


Nikon D800 80 - 200 at f/5 200mm 1/100 ISO 640





dog-at-chesters-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


24 - 70 at 32mm f/8 1/30 ISO 400





Pikes-through-the-trees by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/8 24mm 1/25 ISO 400





cloudy-Langdale-evening by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/8 24mm 1/10 ISO 500





cloudy-Langdale-evening-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Back in the Lake District for a few days before Christmas.  The bad weather has been following me up here nearly every trip.  Another damp day today, but did manage to get some shots:


Under Loughrigg looking towards Ambleside:


Nikon D800 Nikkor 24 - 70 at 24mm f/8 1/13 ISO 50





Looking-through-the-oaks by singingsnapper, on Flickr


About a mile further up the road:


66mm f/11 1/60 ISO 50





Under-Loughrigg-lower-saturation by singingsnapper, on Flickr


with a touch of sepia in Silver efex pro2





Under-Loughrigg-soft-sepia by singingsnapper, on Flickr


The stepping stones overtaken by water:


f/14 24mm 1/13 ISO 50





The-Stepping-stones-under-the-water by singingsnapper, on Flickr


One advantage of the winter is that it is possible to do traffic trails along the road as the sun sets before the roads get too quiet:


At Rydal:


f/22 24mm 6 secs ISO 50





Rydal-traffic-trails by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Just outside Ambleside


24mm f/16 30 secs ISO 50





Evening-just-outside-Ambleside by singingsnapper, on Flickr


And a few exposure fused in Photomatix


f/11 ISO 100 All 30 secs





An-evening-Just-outside-Ambeside by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Infuriated by the ability of the weather to be clear and dry at night but damp all day, but surprised by the number of pictures I took today.  I'm happy with many of these either in colour or black and white.  Feel free to let me know which you prefer!  Sorry for the sheer number of these!


1. Nikon D800 Nikkor 24-70 at 24mm f/10 1/50 ISO 400





Brathay-Church by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. Converted in silver efex:





BW-Brathay-Church by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3. Portrait view converted in silver efex  


24mm f/10 1/60 ISO 400





BW-Brathay-Church-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4. Woodland cottages that I always find attractive:


36mm f/9 1/40 ISO 500





Lakeland-woodland-cottages by singingsnapper, on Flickr


5. converted in Silver efex





BW-Lakeland-woodland-cottages by singingsnapper, on Flickr


6. The rain was pouring down at this point"


24mm 1/60 f/11 ISO 640 converted in silver efex





A-wet-afternoon-in-Skelwith-Fold by singingsnapper, on Flickr


7. At Skelwith bridge alongside a fast flowing river Brathay tripod out now:


24mm f/16 2 secs ISO 50





Skelwith-Bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr


8. Converted in Silver efex:





BW-Skelwith-Bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr


9. Wider shot with the Nikkor 14 - 24mm


f/16 14mm 1.3 secs ISO 50





Skelwith-Bridge-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


10. Converted (yes you guessed it - Silver efex - but it's such a good plug in!)





BW-Skelwith-Bridge-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I was having to await a callback regarding a delivery tomorrow so had to wait for the last bus (due at 1700hrs) so made use of the time.  


11. This is Skelwith Bridge Hotel as the sun went down:


14mm f/13 1/4 ISO 50





End-of-the-day-at-Skelwith-bridge-Hotel by singingsnapper, on Flickr


And well after the sun had gone down - in fact to the naked eye it was dark.  The blue light is a fire engine about to make its way down Great Langdale


Nikkor 24 - 70 at 24mm f/11  261 secs ISO 50





View-from-Skeliwth-Bridge-after-dark by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Today the weather has been wonderful, but I was waiting in for a delivery from UK photographic retailer Jessops which never came because they messed up the payment even though they called me yesterday   Missed out on a good day.


Did eventually get out for an hour and the light was nice.  Stayed local to my place up here and took a stroll along Windermere:


1. Nikon D800 Nikkor 24 - 70 at 29mm f/16 1/10 ISO 50





Windermere-3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. f/13 42mm 1/60 ISO 100





Windermere-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3. Nikkor AF-S 80 - 200 at 112mm f/8 1/250 ISO 400





Langdale-Pikes-from-Low-Wood by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4. f/8 100mm 1/320 ISO 400





The-Langdales-from-Low-Wood by singingsnapper, on Flickr


5. f/8 200mm 1/250 ISO 400





The-Pikes by singingsnapper, on Flickr


6. 24 - 70 at 70mm f/8 1/25 ISO 50





A-view-across-to-Langdale-Valley-from-Low-Wood by singingsnapper, on Flickr


7. 70mm f/8 1/30 ISO 50





Langdale-View-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


8. 24mm f/16 1/10 ISO 50





Low-Wood-Pier by singingsnapper, on Flickr


9. Nikkor 80 - 200 at 92mm f/8 1/800 ISO 400 converted in Silver efex pro 2





Looking-across-to-the-Old-Man-of-Consiton-from-Low-Wood by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

The stuff finally arrived but the weather is not so good today so I stayed around Ambleside and walked up to the Stock Ghyll falls:


Nikon D800 Nikkor 14 - 24 at 14mm f/16 0.5 secs ISO 50





Stock-Ghyll-waterfall by singingsnapper, on Flickr


24 - 70 at 38mm f/16 1.3 secs





Stockghyll-Force by singingsnapper, on Flickr


wandered up to a former chapel and saw the oldest house in the village:


24mm f/11 1/5 ISO 50





Oldest-house-in-Ambleside by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Looking down Chapel Hill to the Parish church past Dwarf Hall


14-24 at f/8 18mm 1/8 ISO 50





Looking-down-Chapel-Hill by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Some more from my trip to the lakes:


All with Nikon D800 


Nikkor 14 - 24 at 14mm, f/13 1/6 ISO 50





Parting-of-the-Ways by singingsnapper, on Flickr


converted to black and white in silver efex:





BW-Parting-of-the-Ways by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Nikkor 24 - 70 at 24mm and f/16 4 secs ISO 50





Skelwith-Bridge-Hotel-at-twilight by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo!

Hope you all had a good Christmas day 


Am looking through my hard discs and reprocessed some shots taken a few years ago:


1. Canon 5D mk II EF 24 -70 at 30mm f/16 1/80 ISO 100





Great-Langdale-from-part-way-up-Rossett-Ghyll by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. converted in Silver efex





A-black-and-white-look-down-Langdale-from-Rossett by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3. Further up Rossett Pike:


25mm f/16 1/125 ISO 125





Langdale-from-Rossett-Pike by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4. converted in Silver efex





BW-view-down-from-Rossett-Pike by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Mully

baturn said:


> #1. It's a landscape. Why portrait orientation?



Landscape ..Portrait is not like ON ...Off  You just do what works  BTW landscape, portrait came out of a printers term choices  in the old days it was vertical and horizontal


----------



## thereyougo!

From a couple of years ago in the Lake District:  Loughrigg Tarn


Canon 5D mk II EF 24 - 70 L at 70mm f/14 1/100 ISO 100





Loughrigg-Tarn-2010 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

Outstanding !!!


----------



## Buckster

This thread takes WAY too long to load!  Consider just starting a new thread when you're ready to post more photos.


----------

